
Is WhatsApp down? - jnardiello
WhatsApp seems down for me and other family members. Messages are not delivered. We are in centrale Europe.
======
jankoum
yes we are having an outage. we are working on it.

~~~
Nemant
Will you publish a post-mortem?

~~~
jnardiello
Please do, I would really love to know the details.

------
vinayakkulkarni
[https://thenextweb.com/2017/05/03/whatsapp-is-
down/#.tnw_9iO...](https://thenextweb.com/2017/05/03/whatsapp-is-
down/#.tnw_9iOjAHft)

------
legohead
SoCal down. Also, neat website:
[http://downdetector.com/status/whatsapp](http://downdetector.com/status/whatsapp)

------
franciscop
What seems to be the official whatsapp status on twitter is silent:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/wa_status](https://mobile.twitter.com/wa_status)

Their subtitle "We are working very hard to make this twitter account
irrelevant." is quite apropriate if they don't use it (;

Just kidding, I love Whatsapp and just saw the talk on Startup School and
loved it.

------
Cieplak
I wonder if WhatsApp's infrastructure is still built on Erlang.

[https://www.wired.com/2015/09/whatsapp-serves-900-million-
us...](https://www.wired.com/2015/09/whatsapp-serves-900-million-
users-50-engineers/)

~~~
gradientdescent
It's impossible for them to migrate away from it today _silently_

The question is "What is their status with their setup today: Want to keep
Erlang or migrate to Go/Java/Rust"

Anyway... Erlang is considered to be the/a main reason for their success bcs
it keeps out the mediocre Java-Developers

------
kweks
Looking forward to the post-mortem on this one.

------
ianopolous
Down in the UK

------
aylons
It is coming back in Brazil, already.

Interestingly, their Status Twitter account says "We are working very hard to
make this twitter account irrelevant.". As it has not been updated at all
today, I'd say they have accomplished it.

------
trtimes
[https://www.thereportertimes.com/technology/whatsapp-down-
br...](https://www.thereportertimes.com/technology/whatsapp-down-broken/)

------
lccarrasco
Bolivia, SA, down as well. Hope to read the postmortem soon. ^^

~~~
jnardiello
They don't seem to have any sort of status page nor direct contact with their
ops team.

~~~
garyfirestorm
In Settings - Help - System Status, you can check the status

~~~
garyfirestorm
For past one hr. It said everything is fine. Now it's saying there's a
problem.

------
dysoco
Not working here in South America either. Just check Twitter.

~~~
TonnyGaric
Is there an official WhatsApp status Twitter account? I cannot find one.

~~~
chrishn
[https://twitter.com/wa_status](https://twitter.com/wa_status)

Last updated 2014.

------
Markoff
I like how it coincides with release of new features for Allo. :)

Signal user

------
kiltmaker
Back in Edinburgh, Scotland. But I still can't message a few people -- the
messages leave my phone (single V).

------
doener
It's down for me in Berlin, Germany.

------
TheAlchemist
Same in France (since about one hour)

------
reiichiroh
They have a Twitter account for outages that hasn't been used since 2014.

------
kiltmaker
Down in Edinburgh, Scotland.

------
TonnyGaric
Down in The Netherlands.

------
shekhar101
Back online in US (Bay Area). Waiting for the post-mortem now.

------
TheAlchemist
Uh, Spotify down too in France. Looks like a bigger issue ?

------
Nemant
Has WhatsApp done post-mortems in the past?

------
jamdownkid
Down in Jamaica its Like an #alieninvasion

------
geraltofrivia
Down in Bonn, Germany. Me and my friends

------
irgeek
Seems to be back up for me in AU.

------
Buzzinga007
Back Up In Morocco For Now

------
pboutros
down in Portland, Oregon

------
Nemant
Down in the SF Bay Area

------
franciscop
Down in Spain

Edit: not it's back up

------
subliminalpanda
Down in Montreal Canada

------
Buzzinga007
Any Post-mortem Yet ?

------
ShaneOG
Back up now in Brazil

------
jaxelr
Down in Puerto Rico

------
garyfirestorm
Down in US-Detroit

------
d4niel
Down in Indonesia

------
mccricardo
Down in Portugal.

------
iberras
Down in Argentina

------
3coins
Down in Nigeria

------
Buzzinga007
Down In MOROCCO

------
alexmorenodev
Down in Brazil.

------
oz
Down in Jamaica

------
NicoJuicy
Down in Belgium

------
haloboy777
Down in India.

------
vocatus_gate
Down in US-PHX

------
tgragnato
Down in Italy.

------
javiramos
Down in Boston

------
karju
Down in Italy

------
sotilon
Down in Peru

------
r2d2klapa
Down in Peru

------
blackhat2017
Down in CA

------
suprgya
down at Bangalore, India.

------
suprgya
down in Bangalore, India.

------
lohhenzo
down in Monterrey Mexico

~~~
elboru
Chihuahua Mexico too

~~~
prachetasp
DF also

------
nairboon
down in Switzerland

~~~
slackerjack1943
What really stands out during this outage is the excellent communications
strategy to keep their user base informed.

------
blackhat2017
down in CA

~~~
Caribou76
Down in Hull.

~~~
tomelders
Down in Dunscroft.

------
shekhar101
Account created a day ago. Is it really Jan Koum?

~~~
gradientdescent
From what he says and from the karma going up the account seems legit

We can't expect him "to tweet his HN-Name" for verification. He could, though
I expect him to have strong opinions on things in general (leading to quickly
reject a lot of (wrong) paths)

~~~
shekhar101
My point was, the account was taken by someone a day ago. And I am pretty sure
Jan Koum would not be commenting on HN article at the time of a massive outage
in WhatsApp. It may be him, but very unlikely. My 2 cents.

~~~
gradientdescent
He should be busily working on resolving it

Or doing the PR part

(Which is talking to ppl on HN ofc ;)

